# Get Bit Rod Supply - 4th of July Mega Sale!!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Independence Day is a great time to celebrate with family and friends. It is also a great time to save big at Get Bit Outdoors! 

Use Coupon Code: July 4th 


*Save 25% on Liberty Blanks. Proudly Made In The USA!

*Take an additional 20% OFF all your favorite Alps Reel Seats and Guides. 

*All Rainshadow blanks including; Eternity, Immortal, Revelation, and more.. All 20% OFF!!

*Forecast grips, guides, components, and more....all on sale up to 35% off MSRP. 

*Stock up and save 20% on Thread master finish and Ultimate Gel Epoxy. 


Click the link below to see and save! Have a Wonderful Weekend!

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...36687&ca=72b7ddf2-4d62-47f9-a6a2-87493f6a4605

Blessings,


----------

